# Upgrade via portmaster fails because cannot find a header file



## Grell (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello, I have recently tried to upgrade my ports using portmaster and it fails during the configuration of libX11 with the error:

```
...
checking for pthread_self in -lc... yes
checking for poll... (cached) yes
checking keysym definitions... configure: error: Cannot find keysymdef.h
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to x11@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11/libX11/work/libX11-1.6.10/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libX11

===>>> make build failed for x11/libX11
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for libX11-1.6.9_1,1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
I have found a copy of keysymdef.h and put it in various locations like /usr/local/lib, /usr/local/lib/X11, etc... with no success.  Can anyone help me out?  I have attached the config.log file mentioned in the error output above as "config.txt" in this thread.  Thanks.


----------



## a6h (Aug 5, 2020)

Not sure, but I think /usr/local/include/X11/keysymdef.h is the correct path.


----------



## Grell (Aug 5, 2020)

No that didn't work either.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks like the port was only updated in the last 15 hours or so: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/x11/libX11/

Have you got the latest & greatest?  And if you have, might have to wait for the port to be fixed.


----------

